

Half Full, Half Empty: The Peculiar Medieval Page - diodorus
http://medievalbooks.nl/2015/06/05/half-full-half-empty-the-peculiar-medieval-page/

======
from4chan
Why does this medievalbooks.nl keeps getting this much points for promoting
one site that seemingly doesn't have anything to do with tech or news or
anything related?

These are like weekly posts and all linger in the front page for some time.

~~~
Fargren
Quite simply, because they are very interesting to a significant subset of the
community here. Of course, that's the reason why _anything_ gets points around
here.

The reason many of us find this interesting, I think, is that people who love
learning are wont to be fascinated by the history of learning.

~~~
keithpeter
I'd add to this: a book is an example of a sophisticated technology that has
become _invisible_ as we are familiar with it. Looking at aspects of the
history of the book may help us see how to develop the technology I'm using to
write this and that you are using to read this so that it _disappears_ in the
same way as the book.

Some would argue that direct manipulation interfaces on mobile phones are
already part of the way there.

